# Danish Oil and Arm R Seal



## Wstein (Aug 3, 2013)

Guys and Gals,

A quick question. I am finishing a sapele dining room table top and I am going to use danish oil as my initial coat. I will be applying 2 coats of danish oil and letting it dry for about a week. My question is how to apply the arm r seal. I know the manufacturer has you apply a coat with a foam brush, let it briefly soak in then wipe off with a rag. Once that coat is dry, scuff sand and apply the next coat, and repeat until you have the desired coats. Since I have already
applied a sealer coat (the danish oil), do I still apply the arm r seal the same?

Thanks in advance,
Paul


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

To me you have the details reversed. I wipe off the danish oil after a couple of minutes, but let the arm-r-seal completely dry as applied, levels nicely on its own.

Some people apply arm-r-seal with a rag, so the apply several thin coats. I do several thick coats.


----------



## HunterDS (Jan 11, 2017)

I would use a foam brush. My regiment is seal coat shellac since it closes the pores of the wood and drys fast so you can apply more coats quickly. Then I'll brush on armrseal with the brush to make a film finish and I won't wipe it off since it's not penetrating the wood as much. I give it about a day between coats and very lightly sand with 400 grot.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

I let the Watco Danish Oil soak in as much as it will, then wipe off the excess. Be very sure it's dry before you coat it with something else. If you don't, the cover coat won't dry. It actually took me two 'mistakes' before I realized I was not letting the Danish Oil dry completely.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I like Danish Oil, but make sure it's dry before applying anything else. Then I use the foam brush.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Is Arm r seal similar to waterlox?


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

You dont need the danish oil. Arm r seal or any other poly with some dye will get the same thing faster since it will dry faster than the danish oil, and be harder. Read here


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

As OSU55 says, unless you are trying to get a specific color with the DO such as Watco DO stain for example, you don't need it. Just go straight to the Arm R Seal.


----------

